# Xperia Neo V at 15490



## rohit18rs (Oct 21, 2011)

Adexmart is selling xperia neo v at Rs15490

That's a hell of a deal.. going for it


----------



## sach1000rt (Oct 21, 2011)

did you ordered it ?


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 22, 2011)

Price looks good. From where are you getting that?


----------



## Sarath (Oct 22, 2011)

quote link to the phone. Also let us know your experience.


----------



## damnthenet (Oct 22, 2011)

Excellent price! It will make a great buy!


----------



## power_8383 (Oct 22, 2011)

Xperia Ray for Rs 16,790.00 on Adexmart.

Adexmart is really providing some great deals.


----------



## rohit18rs (Oct 22, 2011)

Sony Ericsson Xperia Neo V MT11i - adexmart

here you go guys.. i have already ordered one .. but while ordering please mention the colour in the message section 

i was going for defy .. but after looking at this price.. i was sure to go for this .. excellent offer.. 
 So happy to get this one


----------



## power_8383 (Oct 22, 2011)

Congrats dude. 

Review it for us as soon as you receive it.


----------



## rohit18rs (Oct 22, 2011)

@Power- Sure dude .. as soon as i get it i will upload the video of the review on youtube and give the link


----------



## rhlravi (Oct 22, 2011)

Any idea how much octroi i will have to pay if i purchase this in Mumbai?


----------



## Sarath (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Waiting for your feedback


----------



## socrates (Oct 22, 2011)

I am also interested in this phone so I went to the site to look at the specs & was trying to look for the service center locator (as I always do) but could not find it. So i did a google search. & came upon two links which I want to share with you.
Main: Pathetic service of Sony Ericsson in India - Mumbai
Main: Service centres in India ( Mumbai)
I was so pissed off that I took their survey & obviously gave a poor opinion & put this comment 


> ' Ur India site does not seem to have the service center locator when I did google search i found it indirectly on Main: Service centres in India ( Mumbai) but even that does not work. SE has lost contact with Customers in India.U shud pack ur bags and leave. Incidentally I use a K750i currently & was interested n the Xperia Neo V but not any longer.'



No wonder the retailers in my area bluntly tell me to avoid Sony Ericsson & also Motorola.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 22, 2011)

Such statements can't be generalised until we have an overwhelming number of complaints for eg: lynx india


----------



## socrates (Oct 22, 2011)

I am not sure if your comment is in reference to mine in #12. It is not generalised as you notice in the links I have given even the moderator of the SE site has admitted in that forum that he cannot find any answer for Mumbai. This is a far cry from the recent past when we could find this info, recently I had checked & this was available but out dated as I mentioned in some other post . A company which cannot maintain its site with correct data is either hiding something or on the skids. In this case its most likely the latter as Sony wants to buyout Ericsson completely. Many years ago I had a similar experience with Motorola in those days those jokers did not even have a India page when I wrote to them asking for info about the model they were selling in India they gave me a typical answer which befits a company more into servicing corporate clients rather than single customers I forwarded that email with my frank opinion of what I think of the company to their HO in Illinois. They actually apologetically replied with a promise to make an India page & probably gave a bamboo to some jerk in India as I got a lot of phone calls enquiring about my health  lol & a lot of blah blah bleat bleat.
By the time there are '_overwhelming_' no. of complaints it might be too late for a company in the consumer industry. Even though I am using a SE phone for the last 5+ years I will not accept slip shod info from them about any other of their models especially about after sales service.


----------



## damnthenet (Oct 22, 2011)

I have ordered one too!!!
Simply couldn't resist the phone and the price!!!

@rohit18rs: Thanks for updating the price at Adexmart.

I thought of going to Adexmart shop directly (as I am in Chennai and the shop too is in Chennai) and buying it. So, called them over the phone. The customer support executives were not sure if the phone was on stock in their shop. Finally one person got my number and said he will give a call back once he knows that the mobile is in stock.

I couldn't wait. I just ordered one online by cash on delivery.

Waiting anxiously for getting the phone!!!!


----------



## power_8383 (Oct 23, 2011)

socrates said:


> No wonder the retailers in my area bluntly tell me to avoid Sony Ericsson & also Motorola.



The same thing happened with me yesterday at most of the mobile shops in my city.
Infact one dealer has even scolded me (literally) for my decision of buying a Sony Ericsson mobile.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 23, 2011)

All dealers just want to sell samsung and nokia but they keep SE...

In nagpur you would not even get HTC, MOTO and LG in small shops...only Bigg ones sell it


----------



## Sarath (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't think they make a healthy profit on the SE phones and hence the behaviour. I have observed the same for many sony products. 

SE phones seem to have a good build quality. Their failure rates are far less than competitors much like Nokia. 

Having said that Socrates point stands supreme. Lack of service centres is a gross mistake on Sony's part.


----------



## socrates (Oct 23, 2011)

I dont know if its the comment I made yesterday but today the _'Service Locator'_ tab is visible not that it improves things as when I tried to search for Mumbai I got 



> 'No matches found. Could not find a service centre with the specified criteria.
> 
> New Search'



Lol  Looks like the more you try to change  the more things remain the same. Should we then assume that SE does not have any service centers in Mumbai or it does not know if it has any or its still in the state of flux as they are still '_updating_' their site  lol


----------



## Sarath (Oct 23, 2011)

BTW meanwhile have you guys heard about the xperia play.

Check this out. If you thought 20k was a price drop for it, this takes it further.

Sony Ericsson Xperia Play | Sony Ericsson Playstation Phone | Sony Ericsson Smartphones

There's a GO going on for it. Let me know if you are interested for it @17k


----------



## rohit18rs (Oct 23, 2011)

@damnthenet-- if your order was confirmed and your online account on their site shows telephonic confirmation done.. then u will probably get.. at this price many other people would have ordered it surely.. this might be the stock problem ..


@others-- for all those who thinks that buying a sony ericcson phone is not good due to customer service-- I have previously owed a mobile of NOKIA, MOTOROLA, SAMSUNG, BLACKBERRY, and believe me i have heard many people ,saying that after sales customer service of MOTOROLA, SAMSUNG AND SONY and so on.. is not good ..many say this for other mobile brands to 

Everyone gets a different experience with different companies.. and wherever you go there are just a limited number of experiences.. some of them might have not even used the mobile of a company and they start saying negative about a brand.. its generally your own personal experience that counts. All brands including one of the most known brand SONY is good..  i have used all brands and all were good in quality.. 

The best thing is to compare the specs.. go for a basic review of the handset by some good and reputed websites and select your mobile.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 23, 2011)

socrates said:


> No wonder the retailers in my area bluntly tell me to avoid Sony Ericsson & also Motorola.



Its very true in my whole home state (Bihar) 



Sarath said:


> SE phones seem to have a good build quality. Their failure rates are far less than competitors much like Nokia.



Well, I'm a bit of SE fanboy, still, SE's build quality is no where comparable to Nokia, at least. About failure rate, see this- when i had to buy a phone some 6 months ago, I found at least 10 persons in my whole "network" using SE, *ALL* of them reported *BAD SERVICE*, and hardware failure (especially displaying going kaput), no battery back up after prolong use, and hell lot of problems. My heart just wept 
I have used lots of SE phones, so can say that only *K* series where upto mark, one of the best, especially K750i.


----------



## damnthenet (Oct 28, 2011)

Got the phone after anxiously waiting for around 3 days after ordering!

Should say it was quick delivery (considering that they had mentioned 4-7 days). A person from Adexmart itself came and handed the mobile to my address (probably because I am in Chennai where Adexmart too is.). No courier service and no extra packaging!

Haven't used the mobile well enough to go for a review now. Will do a detailed review once I familiarize with my mobile. At the first look, I feel I have made a wise decision to buy this mobile


----------



## Sarath (Oct 28, 2011)

^ Before the thread you can always leave feedback on online purchases on the thread below


----------



## rohit18rs (Oct 30, 2011)

Got my phone on 28 Oct .. and have to say that this is one of the best phones from Sony.. scrolling is as smooth as butter..live wallpaper run as butter. camera is mediocore and the led flash is very good in dark areas.. the picture quality from the camera is good.  after using  camera 360.. it improved further.. so camera is good and hd video recording is also pretty good in quality.. display is the best as it can get.. the mobile bravia engine gives it the best and the brightest colours you can ask for.. .. Just a single speaker at the back of the phone.. BUT it is very loud and crisp.. one would never miss a call.. 

The Timescape UI make it easier for the user to manage the data and apps.  phone is super smooth and gaming on it is awesome.. with best 3d graphics.. ran dead space ..nfs shift and asphalt 5 hd.. all ran smooth as butter.. 

Battery gave me problem on the first day.. lasting only 12 hours .. 3-4 calls.. 4 hours internet.. 1 hours music.. but after 2 more charges .. the battery life has improved .. today it has worked for the full day and still 38 % left.. hope it increases with 1-2 more charges

Overalll at this price.. this is a awesome deal ... best phone at this price. it has something for everyone and one of the best phone in the market


----------



## socrates (Oct 30, 2011)

> camera is mediocore and the led flash is very good in dark areas.. the picture quality from the camera is good. after using camera 360.. it improved further.. so camera is good and hd video recording is also pretty good in quality..



How can the camera be mediocre & give good picture quality. I dont understand these two together. Maybe I am missing something


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 30, 2011)

socrates said:


> How can the camera be mediocre & give good picture quality. I dont understand these two together. Maybe I am missing something



Most of the ppl consider the pic quality good as it appears _crisper_ in phone.


----------



## gsmsikar (Oct 30, 2011)

check out this site for service centers of sony ericsson in INDIA

Sony Ericsson Service


----------



## rohit18rs (Oct 31, 2011)

The picture quality on the phone is very crisp on the phone due to the mobile bravia engine.. therefore the quality on the phone is awesome..

Also.. please don't take mediocore as a bad comment .. 

As per me the photos when shifted from the phone to computer can be  ..  average.. good (mediocore) or excellent 

On the phone the photos look absolutely fantastic.. Phtos taken in good light will also appear crisp on the computer , which is high quality .. but the low light picture are not excellent on the pc but good.. .. Overall the phone has a great camera and a very effective led flash ...


----------



## guru_urug (Oct 31, 2011)

Got my bro's SE Xperia neo V today!!!

AWESOME PIECE!!! No regrets watsoever...display is beautiful and UI is snappy(just initial impressions)


----------



## socrates (Oct 31, 2011)

gsmsikar said:


> check out this site for service centers of sony ericsson in INDIA
> 
> Sony Ericsson Service



Thanks. Will check out if the ones in my area still exist


----------



## damnthenet (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi,
<<<<<<<The story behind the purchase>>>>>>(Read ‘Here's my take on the SE Neo V, having used it for around 1 week’ if you require only the review and nothing else!)

This phone released in India at a time when it was almost 6 months since I started to look for the best mobile that suits my needs. I had narrowed upon the HTC IS and was waiting for it to come under 20K (my budget).

I had not cared to even look at SE mobiles during my 6 months of research as I had a opinion that they were not reliable (in terms of build quality, etc.). One fine day I came across the Neo (not Neo V) in Indiaplaza website and was amazed at the features... Android 2.3, HD Video, LED flash (for still photos) and HDMI for around 18K! These were precisely my requirements! I didn't buy it then because the Neo model never launched in India and I realized that the website (Indiaplaza) was selling by buying outside India and that means we are not covered by Sony India warranty!

After a week Neo V had been announced 'quietly' in India. Having noted the features of Neo, I was quite curious to know the features of Neo V. And whola! They had the same features + more recent android version with only a slightly downgraded camera (5MP instead of the 8MP in Neo). Incidentally, when I had gone to a nearby mall, SE was showcasing their new phones and I had the opportunity to try out the mobile. Just in a few minutes of trying it, I had made up my mind to get this phone!!!

Flipkart was selling the mobile for 17.5K and I was just going through the last minute reviews just to make sure I made a good decision. By that time, AdexMart.com started selling it for a mere 15.5K! I couldn't resist... And ordered by COD on a Saturday and got the mobile on the subsequent Thursday.


<<<<<<Here's my take on the SE Neo V, having used it for around 1 week:>>>>>>
Build/Looks: Good. Not Excellent. It's a real beauty by looks (I have a blue-black gradient mobile). However, I feel the back cover could have used a different material to avoid the slightly plasticy feel. And they could have come up with better ways for covering the HDMI and the USB port rather than using cheap flaps that will fall off anytime! However, the good news is that, they are not essential. The mobile looks ok without them too.

Screen Clarity: One of the best! Coming with a very high resolution of 854 x 480 Pixels and a 264 PPI pixel density, I don't have to say that they are excellent. They are ONE OF THE BEST OUT THERE!

UI/Apps: Excellent. Android + Timescape have jelled well to give an excellent UI. The 1GHZ processor ensures that there is no delay or snag anywhere during navigation. Though I found some apps terminating unexpectedly, I feel it's an one off issue and is certainly not a problem. There are also a lot of Apps that come by default and invariably most of them require Internet connection! There are no games provided by default but I downloaded a couple from Android market and their performance was good. The inbuilt browser seems to render the WebPages pretty well and apps like Facebook almost change the manner we work with Facebook. Since the S/W is completely customizable, I am not going to go in depth here. But even if you decide not to make many changes to what's given by default, you won't be disappointed!

Camera: Good. Captured videos (HD) look great! Even in low lights, the video comes out pretty well. However, the still camera seems to be a little inferior (still they are good!), may be because of the lack of Exmor sensor with the images looking good in the phone and not that great when viewed in a large screen. I didn't test the 3D photos in a 3D TV, so can't comment on that. But the LED flash is a big plus.

Sound Quality: Average. Here's where I was a little disappointed (May be I was expecting a lot!). The phone doesn't come with an in ear, it comes with a normal earphone only. Apart from that, the sound quality is good, but I feel there is no 'wow!' factor because the maximum loudness when listened through (a good quality like Senheiser) earphone is a little lower than what one would expect. Not sure if it's a software or hardware setting but I am hoping that it's a software setting (and the loudness will improve with updates).
Another consoling thing is that the audio when played from a high quality music source (MP3s coded 192 or more kbps) sound really good and the lower bit rates (128kbps) sounds pretty average.

Connectivity: There are quite a lot of options that the phone provides in terms of connectivity. The charger and the data cable are from the same USB port. There is an HDMI connectivity option (though I haven't used it yet) and wireless connectivity options such as Bluetooth and wifi. In connectivity too, I would rate Neo V to be 'Excellent'. There's a 2 GB micro SD card provided which won't be of much use but still I am living with it as the 16 GB card that I had ordered from the TheITBazzar.com website has not come yet!

Battery: Average. Lot of people complain that the battery is pretty poor, but I would say it is average. The phone by default has very high brightness set (may be to showcase its beauty!) which can be reduced if required for better battery efficiency. It's not fair to ask for all things that the phone provides without using the battery power!

And now to sum it up, I would say that whatever cons I have mentioned are very insignificant. Maybe some of the features are far superior that the whole expectation rises and hence some other features might seem inferior! Therefore, if you want all the features packed in one beautiful body and that too at a price of around (15.5K to 17K), I would say, go and get the Neo V right now!!! It’s absolutely worth every penny!

Regards,
Daniel Moses


----------



## dreatica (Nov 3, 2011)

Great review. My friend bought this and I rooted the phone without unlocking bootloader.  Loads of guide available. Do check it to remove bloatwares by Sony.


----------



## damnthenet (Nov 4, 2011)

I have posted the review as a separate thread as per other members' request:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobile-monsters/148348-review-sony-xperia-neo-v.html

You can check that as it is updated 

*@dreatica*: Thanks for your suggestion. As it is my first Android, I would like to play with the factory settings till some time (say 6-9 months) and then root it once I get bored.


----------

